# Gute Angelstellen an der Maas bei Venlo ?



## Acronicta (26. Juli 2006)

Als Nettetaler wohne ich ja direkt bei Venlo, war aber noch nie an der Maas angeln.
Wer kann mir mal ein paar konkrete Stellen in der Nähe nennen, die normalerweise fängig sind ?
Dabei ist es mir als Weißfischangler lieber, 10 Brassen zu fangen als 1 Zander oder sowas...

Also, wer hat konkrete Standorttips für Weißfische oder Barsche an der Maas ???


----------



## Speedy1911 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gute Angelstellen an der Maas bei Venlo ?*

es gibt irgendwo richtung roermond einen flußarm, vllt könntest dus mal da versuchen. werd nächste woche mit nem kumpel auch mal hinfahren wohn ja auch in nettetal.


----------



## Jui (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gute Angelstellen an der Maas bei Venlo ?*

Zwischen Venlo u. Roermond liegt das Örtchen Beesel. Am dortigen Maasufer befindet sich eine Museums-Windmühle ( Kerkweg ). Kurz hinter der Mühle, ca. 200 mtr., ist ein Seitenarm der Maas, vielleicht kann man das auch schon als kleinen See bezeichnen . 
Dort habe ich des öfteren Stipper getroffen. Sie berichteten von guten Brassenfängen und einigen Plötzen. Selber habe ich dort auch schon einige gute Barsche gezogen. Wenn du bis zum Maasufer vorgehst (Strömungskante!) wird sicher auch der ein oder andere Zander stehen. Auf der anderen Seite der Maas liegt Kessel. Falls Du nicht zurecht kommst, probier den Routenplaner von Michelin und gib als Zielort Beesel ein. Karte vergrößern. Unterhalb von Beesel sind zwei Seitenarme zu sehen. Versuch´s mal da.
*"Dickes Petri"*
wünscht der
Jui


----------



## Speedy1911 (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gute Angelstellen an der Maas bei Venlo ?*

jou genau den arm meinte ich auch, konnte mich aber nicht mehr genau an den ort erinnern wo er war *g*
google earth is bei sowas immer hilfreich^^


----------



## Acronicta (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gute Angelstellen an der Maas bei Venlo ?*

Danke Euch erstmal für die Tips!
Dank Navi sollte das zu finden sein!

DANKE SCHÖN !#h


----------



## Jui (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gute Angelstellen an der Maas bei Venlo ?*

@Acronicta
Bin in nächster Zeit wieder öfter da. Hast Du einen Aufkleber vom Angelboard auf dem Auto? Falls man sich erkennt, kann man ja mal ein Pläuschchen halten. Nicht, das ich nicht mit anderen Spochtfischern spreche, aber ist schon schöner, wenn man weiß, daß man mit seinem Gegenüber mehrere gleiche Interessen hat. Fahre einen Opel - Frontera/ Silbergrau mit Essener Kennzeichen. Hoffentlich bis bald am Wasser.
sagt der
Jui


----------



## Schleie (15. August 2006)

*AW: Gute Angelstellen an der Maas bei Venlo ?*

Hallöchen an alle,

also mich hat auch diese Gegend sehr angesprochen und ich wollte in der nähsten Zeit dort mal mein Glück versuchen.
Ich bin dan eigentlich auf Zander aus. Könnte mir jemand von euch mir einige weitere Infos geben.. .

Gruß Schleie


----------

